# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my plants warehouse :)



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

anyone know what plant is it on the right of the E. stellata?









E. stellata










this 4ft is just holding tank, till I got time to setup my 6ft again.. so it looks messy.. all comments welcome

[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

anyone know what plant is it on the right of the E. stellata?









E. stellata










this 4ft is just holding tank, till I got time to setup my 6ft again.. so it looks messy.. all comments welcome

[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

looks great!

Peace
Budmaster

Check out our photos website with pics of our tanks & other stuff..> http://www.thebudmaster.btinternet.co.uk


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Simon,

what a great tank. The plants are in a wonderful condition. Congratulation !

When you mean the green plant left from the Eusteralis I think it can be

Hydrotriche hottoniiflora:









What a plant are you using on the right side behind, the deep red one ?

Grettings,
Oliver
Aqarium Picture Gallery


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Oilver, thanks for the ID..

the red stemmed plant on the right is the rotala macrandra 'narrow' var.









[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy Simon,

this "narrow" kind of Rotala macrandra looks very nice. Do you have some close-up from this plant ?

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

the pics isnt mine.. but it looks something like that

















[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

i have this plant in my 10g tank. they don't grow well for me. my light is 48watts power compact and all my other plants are grow very well. i don't know why.


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

charles,

I found that the narrow var. is much easier to grow that the normal var. even under low light condition









[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Simon,

Very nice looking plants you have. Could you tell me if the narrow leaved R. macrandra is commonly available in Singapore, and if so what LFS?

Thank you in advance,

Lawrence


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

lawrence it is not commonly found in lfs... but I supposed we can arrange a trade or something?

feel free to email
[email protected]









[email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed Simon! The front could be trimmed shorter for my liking, but what a great mix of healthy looking plants!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for the comments, the Echinodorus latifolia is kinda of too big for a 1.5ft deep tank... it was meant for my 6ft

















[email protected] [email protected][email protected]


----------

